# Shooting with bare fingers



## BowHunter6666

How do you go about with your pratice of shooting with bare fingers? I use a shooting glove but I want to pratice without just incase I forget my glove. Do you guys use the same basic finger postioning as you would with your glove or tab? Is it possible to be as accurate without some sort shooting protection?


----------



## AKRuss

When I was younger and much more serious about hunting, I use to shoot a few shots with bare fingers and with the glove I was taking for warmth in case I was ever in a position to use either quickly. A few shots would generally convince me that I was good to go for hunting accuracy. I've read there is some danger in hurting your nerve endings if you shoot bare fingers a lot.


----------



## BowHunter6666

I use to do it alot infact last summer thats how I shot all the time and I did well but now im having troubles with bare fingers I dont see what really makes a diffrence but I guess something does. I probley have no need to pratice this way but I feel its important just so im ready for anything im assuming ive got so use to the glove its like starting over but im hitting good with the glove again. Its strange to me because I can shoot no problem with a big thick sheep skinned lined work glove.


----------



## benp

Hi, 

Sorry I am coming a little late into this. 

I used to have an Oregon Black Knight that I HAD to shoot bare fingered. Tab just wouldn't work. 

So, I had the nock served on. Shot real well like that after the initial getting used to. 

You develop some SERIOUS callouses tho. So keep the knife handy to keep them trimmed down, as the callouses will affect your release.


----------



## whitetail234

I shoot a Jennings CK 4.0 at 70lbs. I shoot instictive with fingers. I dont use a glove tab or anything, just bare fingers. Always have. I shoot better that way.


----------



## tacoben

Though I'm a finger shooter, I am not a proponent of shooting with "bare" fingers. There are nerves that run from your finger/hands to your neck and shoulder area. If you damage any of these small nerves, you run the risk of an injury that can be re-ocurring and long lasting.


----------



## GuyWithBow

Have shot that way for years. Will use a tab from time to time because it just works better with a couple of my setups. As a whole though, shoot all of my compounds with bare fingers. Reccomend little baby draw weight though... hurts if get heavy weight.

Have read about folks getting nevr damage, never seen it. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## target1

All I can say is ouch...


----------



## childers

i shoot bare fingers always im thinking about using a release though. my first only gte sore after lots of shooting is all


----------



## Brad Deffenbaug

*Lost My Glove. Never Missed It.*

I was on a sheep hunt in early July and lost my glove on the first day. I never missed it and never even thought about it when it came time to shoot. I tried it on the practice range the other night and it was uncomfortable. Chalk it up to adrenalin or focus, but I don't think you'll notice any difference when the moment of truth arrives. 

Shadow Man


----------



## Scum Frog

I for one will stick with a glove!


----------



## ESMO-Joe

When I was a teenager I had a Darton, SL2000 I believe, that I used to shoot bare finger. I shot it all the time and never had problems with my fingers. I have tried to shoot other bows since without the use of a tab and I end up starting to feel the effects of nerve damage so I have given that up and always use a tab now. I do take a few shots before hunting seasons with bare fingers just to be on the safe side and have found that it works better for me if I don't hook the string quite as deep as I do with a tab. It allows most of the pressure to be on the pads of my finger tips. I have also taken to carrying two extra tabs in my fanny pack that have been broken in. I carry them in different pockets so I would have less of a chance of losing them both, that way I always have back ups with me when I am in the field.


----------



## FallingCrows

I too will alway shoot with a glove because of the risk to my fingers. I like my fingers they're good for something, I just can't remember what.

benp: have you tried the Damascus Glove instead of a Tab?


----------

